# Burton Moto 2014 and 2016



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi to all in the forum. I need your help. Today I tried burton moto 2014 and 2016.I wear on my nike shoes 7,5-8. At model's 2014 was the last number 8,5 and of course due to stock they had better price. On the left foot i put the 2014 model (number 8,5) and on the left food 2016 model (number 9). I tried them about 40minutes in the shop. Number 8,5 was little bit tight and when I put of the boot my small toe had numbed but I didn't feel pain. The other (number 9) was ok and more comfortable of course but when I was walking my heel was lifting a little. I don't know what boot is better for me. Is normally this numb on my toe? Is this better to choose the 9 number than 8,5 which is more comfortable or my foot " will swim" in the boot when I ride them? It is strange that I wear number 7,5-8 at nike shoes and I want 9 on the boots? what's your advise?Thanks in advance!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My advice is that if you are buying new boots, to upgrade to anything higher end than the Moto. Unless you just plan to destroy them on urban hits and hitting alot of stairs and runnin around in them or for working a lift.

For mountain snowboarding they just don't offer enough/any support.


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Unfortunatelly I have a limited budget and if I buy something I'll buy a model of 2014 or 2015 much cheaper around 120?. Can you suggest me other boots (it doesn't matter if it is older model) better than moto?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You normally wear a 7.5-8 shoe, and you're upsizing to an 8.5-9 Snowboard boot. That won't work. I'm guessing your little toe is sore and going numb, because you have wide feet as well. I had the same issue with Burton boots, and mine were correctly sized. You're upsizing and they're still too narrow.

What you need to do is measure your foot, length and width, and check out this thread -p http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html

I'd also suggest to avoid the Moto. Better boots that are also on clearance on evo.com would be the Burton Ruler (if your foot isn't wide), 32 JP Walker light, and K2 Raider. They have those for $120-130 and down to size 8s.


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

I checked this link, 2 weeks ago! My right foot has 24cm length and 9,5 width and the left one 23,5cm length and 9,5 width. I don't know.. Unfortunatelly, I have been really confused and here in Greece there is no a big variety of boots to try.I tried Ride Anthem boots previous week, which fitted well on my foot and the number was 8,5 but their price are 220$ here. Yesterday, I tried burton ruler too (number 8,5) which were super on my foot but out of my budget (250$).


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I had Motos for my first boots sized in a shop in the mountains. They hurt so much it almost ruined snowboarding but I didn't know any better. You need boots that fit properly whatever they may be. If you can afford to go snowboarding you can afford to buy comfortable boots. Anything else is false economy.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tziminhio said:


> I checked this link, 2 weeks ago! My right foot has 24cm length and 9,5 width and the left one 23,5cm length and 9,5 width. I don't know.. Unfortunatelly, I have been really confused and here in Greece there is no a big variety of boots to try.I tried Ride Anthem boots previous week, which fitted well on my foot and the number was 8,5 but their price are 220$ here. Yesterday, I tried burton ruler too (number 8,5) which were super on my foot but out of my budget (250$).


Hi, and thanks for the PM invite to your thread. I will be stoked to help.

First off, it troubles me that the snowboard boots that you are looking at are larger than your street shoe size. That is a strong indicator that something is off.

Importantly, 23.5 converts to size 5.5 US in snowboard boots. 24 converts to US 6 in snowboard boots. 9.5 cm is slightly wide (E) and that may be causing some issues. Please pull the insert out of your Nike's and stand on that barefoot. That will help us get an idea of what we are working with.


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

I have seen these sizing infos but this is difficult my foot can be worn in a boot with 6US. A normal size I think is 8-8,5 US. I'll do when I go home. Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tziminhio said:


> I have seen these sizing infos but this is difficult my foot can be worn in a boot with 6US. A normal size I think is 8-8,5 US. I'll do when I go home. Thanks again for your help!!!


Hi,

Please double check all of your measurements as well. 235 Mondo and 240 are not actually conversions. Those are your foot sizes in mm. A Wide model such as the Salomon Dialogue in size 6 will likely be a good choice. Many riders with and E foot can get away with a fuller volume "Normal" width boot (D). But let's have a look.


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Dear friends, I did once again te measurements: My right foot is 24cm , my left 23,5 and both of them 9 width. I attach you 2 photos from the insert of my nike's and under armoor's shoes. Nike's is on the left (7 US) but this is little bit narrow, and under armour's on the right (8 US). Opinions?
Thanks in advance again!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tziminhio said:


> Dear friends, I did once again te measurements: My right foot is 24cm , my left 23,5 and both of them 9 width. I attach you 2 photos from the insert of my nike's and under armoor's shoes. Nike's is on the left (7 US) but this is little bit narrow, and under armour's on the right (8 US). Opinions?
> Thanks in advance again!


Hi Bro,

This is what we would expect to see. The inserts are both significantly longer than your feet. In your snowboard bots we are looking for your feet to overhang the inserts by ~ 1cm (combined toe and heel overhang). That will allow both your toes and heel to have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the boot liner. 

For your foot measurements this will occur at size 6. 

Now, I have to say that your foot looks wider than the measurement that you have provided. It may be that you just have a very blocky foot but I will ask you to take one more picture. Please put the inside (arch side) of your bare foot up against a wall while standing on that ruler with one of its ends also up against the wall (under the widest point of your foot).

STOKED!


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> This is what we would expect to see. The inserts are both significantly longer than your feet. In your snowboard bots we are looking for your feet to overhang the inserts by ~ 1cm (combined toe and heel overhang). That will allow both your toes and heel to have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the boot liner.
> 
> ...


Sorry bro but I didn't understand the way of the picture :/


----------

